
The Choices We Make - mooreds
https://medium.com/@matt.schellhas/the-choices-we-make-a1b794689018
======
goodfight
I enjoyed this opinion a lot. Code anxiety can be a real problem, but
sometimes you just have to let the interns do their thing and hope for the
best. Perfectionism is a killer when it comes to productivity.

